# cedar finish



## jmyers1442 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello, Im new and have a question. Im nearing completion of a cedar sculptur thats about 4 foot tall and need some advice on the finish. See, I dont want a high gloss finish but a, well more of a matte finish that looks smooth. I saw a bowl that was made and he said he used danish oil on it. He didnt say if you use thinner with danish oil or even how to use it. I would greatly appreciate any feed back on this. Thank you in advance, Jerry.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

If for outdoors, try this

Shop QUIKRETE 1 Gallon Acrylic Concrete Sealer at Lowes.com

Nice matte finish, long life! Can be sprayed without thinning!


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Have you considered tung oil? Gives a good finish and protects.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd suggest trying a bunch of different finishes on a test piece. Tung oil would be a good choice, thinned down with mineral spirits. I've made a finish mixing one part tung oil, one part oil based polyurethane and one part mineral spirits. You rub it on, rub off the excess, repeat 3 or 4 times letting it dry for a day or two between each application.

Is the sculpture going to be indoors or outdoors?


----------

